# IPOD Téléphone MOBILE? :o



## david.g (19 Janvier 2006)

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/breve.php3?id_breve=1005

en espèrant que ceci arrive vite...  

david.


----------



## MacMadam (1 Février 2006)

http://www.neteco.com/article_20060..._operateur_mobile_virtuel_aux_etats_unis.html


----------



## tyler_d (2 Février 2006)

la photo de la fameuse puce sim...

http://www.engadget.com/2006/01/31/apples-mobile-me-to-be-an-mvno/

ce qui me parait "bizarre", c'est qu'elle parait avoir été dessinée pour le téléphone dans lequel elle est insérée... (je parle de la position de la pomme sur son fond vert...)

Apple MVIO pourquoi pas, du moment qu'il y a un iphone avec un DD ou une carte flash d'au moins 4 Go !

EDIT : il semble bien que ça soit un fake (d'apres qq commentaires lus) :
> pas de numéro de série sur la puce, alors que sa gravure est obligatoire (et logique)
> ressemble beaucoup trop à une "itunes gift card"...


----------



## La mouette (2 Février 2006)

Lorsqu'on lit ça:http://www.lesmobiles.com/news/news_article.php?id=2304

On peut se dire que Apple serait stupide de ne pas en profiter....

Si Apple réussit à commercialiser un mobile aussi génial que l'iPod l'est pour la musique...c'est le jackpot.....


----------



## david.g (2 Février 2006)

je suis entièrement d'accord avec "la mouette".
j'espère de tout coeur que ce sera un ipod phone...:love: :rateau: (dream)

en attendant d'avoir des plus amples infos.


----------



## iota (2 Février 2006)

Salut.

Je suis pas convaincu...
La force de l'iPod, c'est d'avoir vraiment ouvert un marché qui n'existait pas vraiment, à savoir les jukebox MP3 à disque dur.

Dans le cas de la téléphonie mobile, le marché est déjà pris, quelle part de marché peut espérer obtenir Apple ? est-ce que ce sera rentable ? Apple aura-t'elle la capacité pour renouveler aussi souvent la gamme de portable que ses concurents ?

Franchement, Apple et la téléphonie mobile... je vois pas vraiment comment ça pourrait rapporter de l'argent à Apple.

@+
iota


----------



## MacMadam (3 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> La force de l'iPod, c'est d'avoir vraiment ouvert un marché qui n'existait pas vraiment, à savoir les jukebox MP3 à disque dur. Franchement, Apple et la téléphonie mobile... je vois pas vraiment comment ça pourrait rapporter de l'argent à Apple.



Pourquoi pas ? 
Dans ce domaine, tout produit qui n'évolue pas meurt. Et Apple a prouvé qu'elle pouvait innover régulièrement. Et puis, comme tout est appelé à fusionner pour être toujours plus pratique et mobile... C'est vrai, non ? Qui va encore s'encombrer séparément de son portable, de son Palm, de sa clé USB, de son iPod et autres bidules quotidiens, si on a la possibilité d'avoir tout-en-un machin  Par contre, si Apple réussit à y glisser un iBook, j'embrasse les chaussettes de Jobs


----------



## dvd (3 Février 2006)

dans la mise à jour d'iTunes, lors de l'installation, on nous demande si on veut installer le packet "gestionnaire de téléphone iTunes". Je pense qu'actuellement c'est pour le Rokr, mais devant le peu succes rencontré par ce téléphone, je suis un peu sceptique...


----------



## la(n)guille (3 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Je suis pas convaincu...
> La force de l'iPod, c'est d'avoir vraiment ouvert un marché qui n'existait pas vraiment, à savoir les jukebox MP3 à disque dur.
> ...




je suis d'accord...

Toutefois, pour un consommateur moyen, un téléphone qui allierait les fonctionnalités d'un Ipod, et celles d'un tél basique, sans appareil photo merdeux, serait le produit de loin le plus attractif du marché...

Aucun des fabricants n'a réussi à intégrer un réel APnumérique, essentiellement à cause du pb de l'intégration d'un vrai objectif dans un boitier aussi petit, c'est un pb physique...

En revanche, il est très facile d'intégrer l'équivalent du nano dans un boitier de smartphone moyen, particulièrement si on lui enlève tout ce qui concerne l'appareil photo. Or, et sans hésitation, (j'attends le Nokia N91 avec impatience), le premier fabricant qui saura intégrer un disque dur efficace de plusieurs Go dans son combiné, avec un système d'échange cablé (usb ou firewire) fera un véritable carton...

Nous sommes forcemment de plus en plus de nomades qui esperont réduire les encombrements de ce que nous avons à transporter tout le temps avec soi... j'aimerais pouvoir emmener mon travail en cours, de mon boulot à chez moi, sans devoir avoir un Ipod, un tél, voire un PB... Ceci est encore plus vrai quand je suis en déplacement pour un WE

bref, un tél avec un disque dur serait un vrai outil révolutionnaire, et si de plus il émane d'une plateforme OSX, ce sera parfait.


----------



## jphg (3 Février 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Si Apple réussit à commercialiser un mobile aussi génial que l'iPod l'est pour la musique...c'est le jackpot.....



c clair


----------



## Imaginus (3 Février 2006)

Tiens c'est bizarre ca ressemble plutot à une carte de bon d'achat Apple que l'on offre et qui serait decoupée en carte sim... 

Le coup de l'image floutée est un peu gros...:rateau:


----------



## super-paul0 (3 Février 2006)

Comment apple gagnerait de l'argent en fabriquant juste un téléphone ipod ?? Il faut voir les prix des téléphones !! ils sont presque vendus à perte ! Le marché est beaucoup plus dur alors que sur les baladeurs apple a 50% du marché !!! Mais ne pas le faire c'est risquer de ne plus vendre d'ipod dans 2 ans car tout le monde téléchargera la musqiue sur son téléphone... Donc je ne sais pas trop ...
Je me demande si le marché du téléphone baladeur mp3 va vraiment décoller. Ces appareils font tout mais mal... Photos à faible définition, qualité d'écoute bof.. Je connais plein de gens qui en sont revenus.


----------



## nicogala (3 Février 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens c'est bizarre ca ressemble plutot à une carte de bon d'achat Apple que l'on offre et qui serait decoupée en carte sim...
> 
> Le coup de l'image floutée est un peu gros...:rateau:


Ouais, ou alors un des bons d'achat d'iLife découpé, tu sais ceux qui serviront jamais mais qu'on garde tous...


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2006)

Un téléphone, pour l'instant, consomme trop (veille/connexion). Si on lui ajoute les fonctionnalités iPod on risque de se retrouver comme un niais avec plus de batterie à la fin de la journée ... tous les jours !
Lorsque l'on aura des piles durant une VRAIE semaine voire un mois, on pourra en reparler plus aisément ...
Exemple : Mon SE 990i est parfait et je pourrais écouter de la musique dessus mais après un an d'utilisation, la batterie ne tient pas hyper longtemps (cinq jours) alors que je téléphone peu. Si je me mets à écouter de la musique ...

Idem pour les Tablets : faut qu'ils puissent tenir une grosse journée de travail ! Sans cela, autant rester avec un portable et son chargeur : encombrement similaire et plus de puissance.

Tout ça ne me dit pas si je choisis un PB ou un McBook Pro ... J'hésite, j'hésite ... :rateau:


----------



## groumpf (4 Février 2006)

L'ipod c'est d'abord la musique ..... alors pourquoi vouloir en faire un téléphone ?


non si Apple devient un opérateur virtuel ce sera gratuit et celà permettra aux possesseurs d'ipod 6G d'acheter directement à partir de l'ipod ou d'accéder à des stream en payant à l'unité et non pas obligatoirement sous forme d'abonnement car ça rebute les gens trops d'abonnements !

Si apple sort un téléphone ... il ne concurrencera pas l'ipod en terme de capacité !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Février 2006)

Il me semble qu'il y avait déjà des balladeurs à disque dur avant l'iPod. Quant au téléphone iPod Apple, j'y crois dur comme fer (la seule question est de savoir quand il sortira) et ce pour plusieurs raisons :
- il y a un marché pour ce type d'appareil : pourquoi Apple n'y mettrait pas les pieds alors que ça pourrait lui permettre de conserver sa position de leader. Et un téléphone/balladeur cadrerait parfaitement avec la stratégie d'Apple, qui a donné naissance à l'iPod, iTunes et l'iTMS.
- un mobile/iPod lui permetrait aussi de faire évoluer sa gamme de balladeurs en la diversifiant et accesoirement de tenir à distance Microsoft qui se lance dans la bataille.
- le fait qu'Apple ait fait alliance avec Motorola pour le ROKR E1 prouve que ce marché l'intéresse.
- on a vu justement avec le ROKR E1 ce que ça donne quand Apple se contente de fournir le logiciel et laisse à d'autres la conception du matériel : un truc pas terrible, qui ne donne pas franchement une bonne image de la Pomme (au passage, ce ratage devrait faire réfléchir ceux qui réclament l'arrivée de Mac OS X sur PC). D'ailleurs, l'expérience était tellement concluante que l'alliance avec Motorola semble abandonnée (déjà). Alors, la prochaine étape est logiquement la conception d'un produit 100% Apple.


----------



## yret (5 Février 2006)

"Apple, futur opérateur virtuel ? La firme américaine a déposé la marque ?Mobile Me?aux Etats-Unis. A moins que cela ne soit pour son premier mobile baladeur" ...dans Mobiles Magazine de février...

Un de plus à en parler...


----------



## Warflo (5 Février 2006)

Et si Apple divisait sa gamme d'iPod Video en deux:
- L'actuel iPod vidéo serait doter de la fonction telephone.
-et un iPod Cinéma, écran large.
Les deux en augmentant la batterie, un pour le telephone, l'autre pour pouvoir regarder un film


----------



## dandu (6 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'il y avait déjà des balladeurs à disque dur avant l'iPod. Quant au téléphone iPod Apple, j'y crois dur comme fer (la seule question est de savoir quand il sortira) et ce pour plusieurs raisons :
> *
> Oui, mais Apple a sorti le premier baladeur avec un disque dur 1,8" et une connectique rapide (FireWire). Les autres, c'était du 2,5" en USB1, donc super lent a charger, avec une autonomie ridicule et la taille d'un lecteur de CD (Creative, par exemple).*
> 
> ...



En fait, ce qui me fait douter de ce la sortie prochaine de ce genre de machine, c'est que les concepts hybrides sont rarement efficaces dans les 2 (ou plus possibilités). On a une partie bien faites, et le reste laisse a désirer. Et je crois que si j'achète un téléphone MP3, la partie téléphone doit assurer. Et c'est pas Apple, sans expériences, qui va réussir ca du premier coup.
Même le premier iPod, malgré ses innovations, étaient pas vraiment totalement au points, selon moi, on a du attendre le 3G pour un truc vraiment efficace.

Quelques exemples de "ratages" : les APN dans les téléphones, a part 2/3 modèles haut de gamme, aucun ne tient vraiment la route. Et même ceux la (K750i/W800i, par exemple) ne sont pas meilleures qu'un mini-appareil comme le Sony U10, qui a pratiquement 4 ans.

Et les PDA hybrides, qui intègrent téléphonie, photo ou MP3, sont rarement efficace dans ces 3 domaines en plus du PDA. On commence, apres quelques années, a avoir des fonctions téléphones bie gérée, et c'est tout.

Enfin, mais la c'est plus un avis personnel même si partagé par beaucoup, je préfère un téléphone efficace (au choix) et un bon lecteur MP3 (iPod ou autre, d'ailleurs) que un hybride qui est moyen dans les 2.


----------



## fredintosh (6 Février 2006)

dandu a dit:
			
		

> En fait, ce qui me fait douter de ce la sortie prochaine de ce genre de machine, c'est que les concepts hybrides sont rarement efficaces dans les 2 (ou plus possibilités). On a une partie bien faites, et le reste laisse a désirer. Et je crois que si j'achète un téléphone MP3, la partie téléphone doit assurer. Et c'est pas Apple, sans expériences, qui va réussir ca du premier coup.
> Même le premier iPod, malgré ses innovations, étaient pas vraiment totalement au points, selon moi, on a du attendre le 3G pour un truc vraiment efficace.
> 
> Quelques exemples de "ratages" : les APN dans les téléphones, a part 2/3 modèles haut de gamme, aucun ne tient vraiment la route. Et même ceux la (K750i/W800i, par exemple) ne sont pas meilleures qu'un mini-appareil comme le Sony U10, qui a pratiquement 4 ans.



Justement, ne peut-on pas espérer qu'Apple fasse *mieux* que les modèles cités ?
Si cette condition est remplie, et avec la mise en avant du mot iPod, Apple a une carte à jouer.
Mais je reconnais que c'est un pari plus risqué que dans d'autres domaines. Il est vrai aussi qu'elle ne s'est pas trop aventurée dans ces technologies (optique, téléphonie...), mais certains coups d'essais peuvent être des coups de maîtres : on a parfois plus d'inventivité dans des domaines nouveaux, que dans des domaines que l'on maîtrise parfaitement où l'on s'enferme dans ses réflexes, sa routine, ses acquis, ses modèles préétablis. Apple pourrait surprendre, et réussir, par un concept ou un design vraiment différent.
En revanche, d'accord, si l'hypothétique iPhone ressemble aux autres, c'est sûr qu'il se plantera (ou il ne sortira jamais).


----------



## bompi (6 Février 2006)

Juste pour dire : avant d'avoir un Zen de Creative Labs, j'ai eu un JukeBox d'Archos. Et c'est bien eux les premiers à avoir un jukebox à disque dur, ce me semble. Et ils étaient gros mais pas tant que ça.
Le Zen était gros mais pas tant que ça non plus (petite brique  )


----------



## iota (6 Février 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire : avant d'avoir un Zen de Creative Labs, j'ai eu un JukeBox d'Archos. Et c'est bien eux les premiers à avoir un jukebox à disque dur, ce me semble.


Oui, mais c'est Apple qui a vraiment démocratiser ce genre de produit.

@+
iota


----------



## dandu (6 Février 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Justement, ne peut-on pas espérer qu'Apple fasse *mieux* que les modèles cités ?
> Si cette condition est remplie, et avec la mise en avant du mot iPod, Apple a une carte à jouer.
> Mais je reconnais que c'est un pari plus risqué que dans d'autres domaines. Il est vrai aussi qu'elle ne s'est pas trop aventurée dans ces technologies (optique, téléphonie...), mais certains coups d'essais peuvent être des coups de maîtres : on a parfois plus d'inventivité dans des domaines nouveaux, que dans des domaines que l'on maîtrise parfaitement où l'on s'enferme dans ses réflexes, sa routine, ses acquis, ses modèles préétablis. Apple pourrait surprendre, et réussir, par un concept ou un design vraiment différent.
> En revanche, d'accord, si l'hypothétique iPhone ressemble aux autres, c'est sûr qu'il se plantera (ou il ne sortira jamais).



Possible, mais franchement, je doute. 

A la différence du marché des mp3 à la sortie de l'iPod, le marché de la téléphonie est relativement mature, et c'est un marché de renouvellement.
L'iPod est sorti avec une concurrence faible, a un moment ou le top, c'était un lecteur flash de 64Mo, voire 128Mo. Les appareils a disque dur étaient gros, peu autonome, et lent. L'alternative Minidisc étaient viables (j'avais d'ailleurs fait ce choix la). En sortant un appareil de la taille d'un MD (en gros) avec une capacité de 5Go et une vitesse de chargement rapide, Apple a sorti quelque chose d'intéressant, c'est un fait, et a pu CREER un marché. Et Apple a pu sortir l'iPod parce que les Macs avaient du FireWire, donc un moyen rapide de transférer la musique sans rien rajouter. Mais s'ils débarquaient maintenant, je pense pas qu'ils domineraient le marché comme ça.

Dans la photographie numérique, le seul qui tient plus ou moins la route et qui vient pas du monde de l'argentique, c'est Sony. Les autres constructeurs "non-photo" au départ (comme HP) ne font que des appareils médiocres ou bien des copies sous licences d'appareils de marques plus classiques (HP réutilise souvent du Pentax, par exemple). Et dans les GSM, a part un gros Nokia et les Sony-Ericsson récent (qui tirent parti des avancées de Sony en compact) il n'y a rien a vraiment intéressant (en tout cas rien qui pourrait remplacer un compact correct). Rien que le manque de vrai flash est gênant, par exemple.

En téléphonie, même chose. En plus, et on le voit bien avec Samsung, pour que ça se vendent bien, il faut sortir des nouveaux modèles souvent, et pas trop cher. C'est pas précisément dans les habitudes d'Apple. 

Et enfin, surtout, pour créer un marché ou essayer de le dominer, faut quelque chose de vraiment innovant, et je pense pas que dans un marché de renouvellement ce soit vraiment possibles. en photographie numérique, Sony (je sais, je suis fan) a sorti le R1, un bridge tres haut de gamme, qui a des avantages certains sur les reflex (et aussi des défauts). Et pourtant, ca se vend pas trop bien, parce que c'est un peu trop innovant sur le coup.

Je sais qu'Apple peut innover et surprendre, mais dans un marché comme la téléphonie, je doute. Je vois plus Apple futur leader dans un marché émergent (comme les baladeurs en leurs temps) comme les Media Center, en utilisant l'iPod comme outils de convergence.


----------



## iota (6 Février 2006)

dandu a dit:
			
		

> Sony (je sais, je suis fan) a sorti le R1, un bridge tres haut de gamme, qui a des avantages certains sur les reflex (et aussi des défauts). Et pourtant, ca se vend pas trop bien, parce que c'est un peu trop innovant sur le coup.


Un conseil, va pas raconter ça sur le forum photo  

@+
iota


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2006)

N'oubliez pas l'effet iPod, qui fonctionne encore  à plein. Présenter l'iPhone comme un iPod doté d'une fonction téléphonie permettrait de faire avaler la pilule du prix.


----------



## dandu (6 Février 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Un conseil, va pas raconter ça sur le forum photo
> 
> @+
> iota



Ben pour avoir testé, il a des avantages (nottament le bruit), mais c'est évidemment pas un reflex. Mais c'est pas non plus comme ça qu'il est vendu.

C'est ce que je veux dire, on est en général très réducteur, surtout dans des marchés matures, on a pas tendances a changer d'avis.

Pour l'iPod, les commentaires ont été très virulent à sa sortie, beaucoup prédisaient que ca ne marcherait pas, et on voit le résultat.

Un iPod avec fonctions de téléphonie, c'est justement l'erreur a ne pas faire, parce que ca sous entends que la partie téléphonie a été rajoutée. Si Apple doit sortir un hybride, il doit supporter le meilleur des 2 mondes, et c'est pas forcément évident, ni même possible à faire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Février 2006)

J'ajouterai 2 arguments :
- le patron de Motorola lui-même en est persuadé et l'a dit (et a priori il est mieux placé que nous tous pour avoir une idée de ce qui se trame à Cupertino)
- Steve a déclaré récemment qu'il avait apprécier la collaboration avec Cingular sur le ROKR E1. Pourquoi ne pas la poursuivre avec un produit maison ?

Donc, pour moi, ça ne fait plus aucun doute.



			
				dandu a dit:
			
		

> Un iPod avec fonctions de téléphonie, c'est justement l'erreur a ne pas faire, parce que ca sous entends que la partie téléphonie a été rajoutée. Si Apple doit sortir un hybride, il doit supporter le meilleur des 2 mondes, et c'est pas forcément évident, ni même possible à faire.



Attention ! J'ai dit "présenter comme" pas "faire". Ou si tu préfères, lui trouver un lien de parenté avec l'iPod.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

Globalement, je suis d'accord pour penser qu'Apple va sortir un ipod phone. ce n'est pas Apple qui va produire mais un fabricant établi. Le design sera apple, les fonctionnalités aussi mais pas la prod.

Un mot sur les prix: si les téléphones sont vendus à bas prix, c'est du coté des opérateurs qu'il faut voir, ils subventionnent les terminaux pour capter les clients. C'est aussi vers eux qu'il faut regarder pour envisager l'avenir des portails de téléchargement. SFR ne fait pas de bruit mais a une très bonne place sur ce créneau. Le marché de la téléphonie est mené par les opérateurs (80% des téléphones vendus le sont en pack opérateurs). Cela signifie que Apple devra être référencé par les opérateurs... et là tout se complique: pourquoi un opérateur ira faire l promotion d'un service qui ne lui rapporte rien?
Le bide du Rockr en est la représentation. Si Apple avait ouvert la porte aux opérateurs en partageant le revenue induit par les ventes de iTunes; au moins un opérateur par pays aurait foncé. Mais là, on connait Apple: ils ne partagent pas.
D'où l'idée d'Apple de devenir MVNO. Aux US, pourquoi pas, mais en Europe?!! Obtenir des licences dans chaque pays serait très couteux et très long, sans compter les budgets mkg pharaoniques qu'il faudrait mettre en place pour se coltiner avec les opérateurs qui sont tous en train de sortir des offres de téléchargement de musique et de vidéos.

Bref: qu'apple se lance sur les mobiles, j'y crois mais je ne suis pas convaincu qu'ils pourront transposer ce qui a été fait avec le iPod (marché ouvert) dans le monde de la téléphonie (marché fermé)

Petite illustration de l'ouverture "d'esprit" de nos chères (très chères) opérateurs: essayez d'aller sur une page de orange à partir d'un téléphone SFR... bon courage! (et vice versa)


Pour parler des phone APN. Je crois qu'il y a une très grosse confusion; les phones APN ne sont pas là pour concurrencer les "vrais" appareils photos. Ils sont là pour reprendre un marché très volumineux: les instantanés qui jusqu'à preuve du contraire ne font pas de bonnes photos. Le Sony-ericsson K750 a 2Mo est pas mal pour ça, même si l'image est bruité. Bien sur que pour sortir la photo sympa en bonne qualité, on va chercher autre chose: argentique ou numérique de qualité. Quant à certaines marques qui jètent l'éponge (Konica Minolta), c'était prévisible, ils sont devenus trop nombreux.


----------



## dandu (7 Février 2006)

olivierwayfinder a dit:
			
		

> Globalement, je suis d'accord pour penser qu'Apple va sortir un ipod phone. ce n'est pas Apple qui va produire mais un fabricant établi. Le design sera apple, les fonctionnalités aussi mais pas la prod.
> 
> Un mot sur les prix: si les téléphones sont vendus à bas prix, c'est du coté des opérateurs qu'il faut voir, ils subventionnent les terminaux pour capter les clients. C'est aussi vers eux qu'il faut regarder pour envisager l'avenir des portails de téléchargement. SFR ne fait pas de bruit mais a une très bonne place sur ce créneau. Le marché de la téléphonie est mené par les opérateurs (80% des téléphones vendus le sont en pack opérateurs). Cela signifie que Apple devra être référencé par les opérateurs... et là tout se complique: pourquoi un opérateur ira faire l promotion d'un service qui ne lui rapporte rien?
> 
> ...



Pour ce qui est du "partage" de iTunes, ça risque de démarrer dans d'autres pays si ça marche en Belgique, parce qu'on est fréquemment "utilisé" par les marques pour des beta test de produits : petit pays, grosse population comparativement, et une couverture technologique très bonnes (cable, ADSL, téléphonie) due à la taille du pays.


----------



## ice (10 Février 2006)

Peut-être qu'Apple va continuer à collaborer avec Motorola pour l'instant ils ont fait un bon début au niveaux de l'intégration d'iTunes dans un téléphone portable. C'est sûr que le constructeur du téléphone n'est pas Apple mais Motorola certe, mais on y regardant de plus prêt c'est un véritable iPod téléphone http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/mobile/
Aux États-Unis ils sont déjà passé au modèle d'après http://www.apple.com/itunes/mobile/ mais malheureusement il n'est pas encore disponible en France  j'espère fortement qu'il le seras avant le mois de Juin


----------



## dandu (10 Février 2006)

Sauf que il est technologiquement en dessous de pas mal de téléphone récents, est relativement cher, et a des limitations ridicules, genre 100 chansons maximum.

Cmparaisons avec le W800i (sans regarder le design, qui est subjectif) :

-poids, taille et écran relativement équivalent.
-interface Sony-Ericsson clairement meilleure que l'interface Motorola (asseé déroutante).
-autonomie en retrait.
-appareil photo ridicule, 0.3Mpixels, face aux 2Mpixels du W800i (bon, c'est pas super intéressant au final, mais quand même, ça fait tache).
-casque fourni assez léger (comme souvent) et en jack 2,5mm, contre un connecteur avec une prise 3,5mm et des intras de bonne qualité.
-format de carte mémoire rare et cher (comme SonyEricsson) mais en plus assez limité : maximum 512Mo (et de toute facons 100 chansons) contre 2Go maximum.

Objectivement, le ROKR-E1, il tient pas trop la route face aux autres, mais faire un vrai téléphone haut de gamme avec intégration de iTunes (et d'au minimum 512Mo de mémoire) ça risque de monter la facture plus haut qu'un iPod 5G. Et un Shuffle se vend 80 :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Février 2006)

Quant à voir Apple devenir opérateur de téléphonie mobile virtuel, je n'y crois pas du tout. Je n'en vois même pas l'intérêt. En revanche, je verrai bien notre Pomme adorée nous sortir des services pour téléphone mobile, une sorte de pendant à .mac, qui, comme son homologue pour Mac, serait indépendant du prestataire fournissant l'abonnement (téléphonique/Internet) et bien évidemment payant (faut pas déconner quand même ). Avec les mobiles 3G, je pense que c'est envisageable et ça, ça serait révolutionnaire.


----------



## dandu (10 Février 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Quant à voir Apple devenir opérateur de téléphonie mobile virtuel, je n'y crois pas du tout. Je n'en vois même pas l'intérêt. En revanche, je verrai bien notre Pomme adorée nous sortir des services pour téléphone mobile, une sorte de pendant à .mac, qui, comme son homologue pour Mac, serait indépendant du prestataire fournissant l'abonnement (téléphonique/Internet) et bien évidemment payant (faut pas déconner quand même ). Avec les mobiles 3G, je pense que c'est envisageable et ça, ça serait révolutionnaire.



Ca c'est possible, mais bon courage au gars qui vont devoir s'occuper de ça. Sur les "PC" (Windows/Linux/Mac) avec 4 gros navigateurs, on a deja du mal a avoir un résultat plus ou moins identique, alors imagine avec tous les téléphones qui existent (et je sais de quoi je parle, je développe pour téléphone et machin portable).

Sur un site web, on peut se contenter de tester FireFox/IE6/Safari/Opera, et ça fonctionnera chez 99% des gens, mais en téléphonie, il y a 4 normes (WAP1 en wml, WAP2 en xHTML, iMode en cHTML et ceux qui comprennent le HTML) et pleins de modèles/tailles d'écrans différents.

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, ce qui serait bien, au lieu d'un téléphone iTunes, c'est un iTunes pour téléphone portable en général, programmé en Java, un peu comme OperaMini, qui est compatible avec pleins de modèles.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Février 2006)

dandu a dit:
			
		

> *Ca c'est possible*, mais bon courage au gars qui vont devoir s'occuper de ça. Sur les "PC" (Windows/Linux/Mac) avec 4 gros navigateurs, on a deja du mal a avoir un résultat plus ou moins identique, alors imagine avec tous les téléphones qui existent (et je sais de quoi je parle, je développe pour téléphone et machin portable).
> 
> Sur un site web, on peut se contenter de tester FireFox/IE6/Safari/Opera, et ça fonctionnera chez 99% des gens, mais en téléphonie, il y a 4 normes (WAP1 en wml, WAP2 en xHTML, iMode en cHTML et ceux qui comprennent le HTML) et pleins de modèles/tailles d'écrans différents.



Merci pour ta confirmation  
Mais ce que je n'ai pas précisé dans mon post précédent, c'est que ces services seraient principalement destinés à l'iPhone.


----------



## ice (11 Février 2006)

dandu a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que il est technologiquement en dessous de pas mal de téléphone récents, est relativement cher, et a des limitations ridicules, genre 100 chansons maximum.
> 
> Cmparaisons avec le W800i (sans regarder le design, qui est subjectif) :
> 
> ...


Avec un abonnement pas très chère le ROKR-E1 coûte dans les 60&#8364; et parfois moins tout dépend de l'endroit où on va l'acheter. Ensuite c'est vrai que question mémoire il n'y a que 512 Mo mais on peut très bien acheter une autre carte Micro SD 1Go d'environ 60&#8364; tout en gardant celle de 512 et on peut les interchanger donc en tout pour environ 120&#8364; on va dire à peu près on peu avoir 1,5 Go de chansons  c'est quand même pas mal quand on sait que l'iPod nano à 1Go coûte 169&#8364;. Ensuite on peut aussi transférer des films en mp4 ce qui équivaut à avoir un iPod nano en moins chère qui fait aussi téléphone, avec un abonnement téléphonique bien sûr&#8230; Pour l'appareil photo c'est vrai que c'est dommage mais il ne faut pas non plus trop en exiger ^^
Personnellement le ROKR-E1 me séduit énormément et je compte bientôt changer mon mobile pour l'acheter. Mais après bien sûr c'est une question de goût, tout dépend du point de vue de chaque personne.


----------



## dandu (11 Février 2006)

ice a dit:
			
		

> Avec un abonnement pas très chère le ROKR-E1 coûte dans les 60 et parfois moins tout dépend de l'endroit où on va l'acheter. Ensuite c'est vrai que question mémoire il n'y a que 512 Mo mais on peut très bien acheter une autre carte Micro SD 1Go d'environ 60 tout en gardant celle de 512 et on peut les interchanger donc en tout pour environ 120 on va dire à peu près on peu avoir 1,5 Go de chansons  c'est quand même pas mal quand on sait que l'iPod nano à 1Go coûte 169. Ensuite on peut aussi transférer des films en mp4 ce qui équivaut à avoir un iPod nano en moins chère qui fait aussi téléphone, avec un abonnement téléphonique bien sûr Pour l'appareil photo c'est vrai que c'est dommage mais il ne faut pas non plus trop en exiger ^^
> Personnellement le ROKR-E1 me séduit énormément et je compte bientôt changer mon mobile pour l'acheter. Mais après bien sûr c'est une question de goût, tout dépend du point de vue de chaque personne.



C'est une question de point de vue, mais objectivement le ROKR E1 est en dessous de la concurrence, sans être non plus un bide total.

et tu ne peux transférer que 100 chansons sur le carte, avec itunes :mouais: Donc même si tu as 1Go, ca sert pas a grand chose.

Mais franchement, vu ce à quoi Apple nous avait habitué, c'est franchement décevant comme téléphone, en fait.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Février 2006)

Le genre de chose que pourrait proposer Apple dans ses services mobiles, dont j'ai parlé précédemment, serait de permettre à l'abonné de stocker les contacts enregistrés dans le téléphone sur un espace dédié sur les serveurs d'Apple (un iDisk mobile si vous préférez) sans passer par l'ordinateur et de pouvoir de la même façon les récupérer en cas de besoin (perte ou vol du téléphone par exemple). Voire même de ne les conserver uniquement que sur cet espace et de pouvoir appeler un contact qui y serait enregistré (libérant ainsi de la place dans la mémoire du téléhone).


----------



## yret (12 Février 2006)

Franchement, un iPod version téléphone mobile (sur la base du nano), ça le ferait bien tout de même ! je me laisserais même tenter par connaître ce monde iPod encore mystérieux pour moi !


----------



## houlala63 (24 Mars 2006)

Ajoutons de l'eau au moulin:
Le nouveau partenaire  d' Apple fait sa pub dans le mobile  .


----------



## jojoleretour (24 Mars 2006)

perso y'en voit pas l'interet surtout que Apple le vendra cher et question autonomie c'est pas le mieux !!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Mars 2006)

houlala63 a dit:
			
		

> Ajoutons de l'eau au moulin:
> Le nouveau partenaire  d' Apple fait sa pub dans le mobile  .



Chouette ! Un iPhone Intel Inside ! Et là, pas besoin de Rosetta.


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Mars 2006)

Ils font quoi déjà chez Intel???
j'ai jamais entendu parler de cette marque...


----------



## houlala63 (24 Mars 2006)

Il parait qu'ils fabriquaient des Toasters avant !


----------



## macjacky (24 Mars 2006)

ce n'es pas un telephoe intel, seulement le processeur. Le telephone est un blackberry (la marque en vogue aux US) Des processeurs comme ca ne seraient necessaires que pour les gros "smartphones"" musclés


----------



## olidev (25 Mars 2006)

Si même les quotidiens s'y mettent :
http://www.dhnet.be/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Mars 2006)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Si même les quotidiens s'y mettent :
> http://www.dhnet.be/





> C'est un fait, si de leur côté les fabricants de GSM misent de plus en plus sur les fonctions musicales de leurs produits, poussant toujours plus loin le progrès, pourquoi les spécialistes du mp3 ne pourraient-ils pas, eux aussi, élargir leurs compétences?



Je suis bien d'accord avec cette analyse.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (25 Mars 2006)

Attention, je tiens quand même à préciser que la Dernière Heure est un journal qui nuit gravement à la santé


----------



## bompi (25 Mars 2006)

La santé intellectuelle ? Vous avez ça aussi en Gelbique ? En France, on n'a presque que ça ...


----------



## la(n)guille (27 Mars 2006)

attention, ceci n'est pas un sujet sur la grippe bovine...


----------

